# crisps for bulking?



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

Crisps are just crap are they not? could be used as a treat but surley not for bulking purposes? Some guy was telling me they were ok for when bulking? :confused1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

frostman said:


> Crisps are just crap are they not? could be used as a treat but surley not for bulking purposes? Some guy was telling me they were ok for when bulking? :confused1:


Must have been Anabolic cocktail flavour :whistling:


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

Nah, better off with some sort of unsalted/roasted nut. If you wanted you could probably slice some potato really thin and cook your own crisps for a healthier micronutrient profile.


----------



## frostman (Apr 10, 2006)

Ziricote said:


> Nah, better off with some sort of unsalted/roasted nut. If you wanted you could probably slice some potato really thin and cook your own crisps for a healthier micronutrient profile.


Yes exactly what i thought. Will stick to this forum, more sense posted here.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

If you are bulking mate and want a packet of crisps now and then...have one.....its not going to make a major difference, 5 packets per day might, but not a few packs a week, when bulking.

Also depends what type of bulking, some ppl are very strict all yr around, im not that bothered if I put some fat on tbh, makes no difference to me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed with Jimmy as usual here:rolleyes: just use your own discretion its up to you how fat you want to get just realise a bag of crisps is for your enjoyment its not for building muscle. Also a bag now and again will have no impact on your physique unless of course you are superbly anal about every little diet detail then i would assume you would see a difference due to it. If i enjoyed to eat crisps i would eat a bag every couple of days or so


----------



## D-TROPIN (May 13, 2008)

I can relate to this!!!

Love bulking but hate getting fat

hate cutting but love getting lean!!!

think it is about moderation with snacks

as long as your not belting down a whole family sized pack of kettle chips a day then 1 pack of crisps aint really gunna matter!!!

its a vicious cycle!!!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

As much as i love crisps id rather eat something thats gonna make me grow ie a big bowl of oats in full fat milk is tastier and more condusive to bulking or how about 4 turkey bacon and 6 whole eggs scrambled, or a home made spag bol/lasagne or stir fries - much more of a meal than crisps.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Tiger81 said:


> As much as i love crisps id rather eat something thats gonna make me grow ie a big bowl of oats in full fat milk is tastier and more condusive to bulking or how about 4 turkey bacon and 6 whole eggs scrambled, or a home made spag bol/lasagne or stir fries - much more of a meal than crisps.


what about all those and a bag of crisps to celebrate? lol :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Five-O said:


> what about all those and a bag of crisps to celebrate? lol :thumb:


hey dont copy my diet! :laugh:


----------

